# Rezey's Modern American Kenpo Karate



## Rick Wade (Mar 9, 2005)

Here is a quoted article out if a news paper out of Utica, NY just west of Albany.  Does anyone know of this guy or what organization he is with?  I do believe everyone gets there day in court however if this guy is found guilty reguardless of rank or affiliation I think we should ban together to help make sure he never instructs again.  Sorry I am just a little touchy of people that take advantage of people that can't defend themselves.  ( I use the word defend in a general nature not in self defense).

Here is the actual link 
"Tue, Mar 8, 2005

ROCCO LaDUCA
Observer-Dispatch 
UTICA -- After a second child came forward this weekend claiming she was abused by local martial arts instructor Peter Rezey Jr., child advocacy officials expressed concern that more children may have been affected. 

Rezey, 30, a Hamilton resident and the owner of Rezey's Modern American Kenpo Karate on Chenango Road, was charged Thursday with felony first-degree sexual abuse for allegedly having sexual contact with a girl younger than 11 at the school. 

The latest alleged abuse of an 8-year-old girl is believed to have taken place at Rezey's karate school, said Kevin Revere, law enforcement coordinator at the county's Child Advocacy Center. And the advocacy center is currently investigating how long the alleged abuse may have occurred, Revere said. 

"We're urging anyone that has had a child enrolled in this karate school to talk to their child in a very caring and non-judgmental way," he said. 

"And if any information develops that they are concerned about, then they should call the advocacy center or the local police," Revere said. 

The Child Advocacy Center can be reached at 732-3990. 

When officials at the advocacy center first learned of last week's abuse allegation in connection with Rezey -- who has contact with dozens of children -- Revere said they immediately were concerned that there may be more alleged victims. 

"Now that we have two, we are concerned that there may be even more," Revere said. 

On Monday, Rezey's martial arts studio remained closed. 

And although Rezey was scheduled for a felony hearing Monday in City Court, he was released on $15,000 bond and the case will be referred to the District Attorney's Office for grand jury action, Revere said. 

Contact Rocco LaDuca at rladuca@utica.gannett.com "


----------



## bzarnett (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info Rick. Pete is a great guy and an excellent martial artist. This is complete and utter BS. 



  This is a nasty way to start off the morning. Pete has my support.

  Bryan


----------



## Rick Wade (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for the character information on Pete.

I will give him the benefit of the doubt.  I just felt that the kenpo community should know about this.  If this is indeed false we should definately help him get back on his feet after this.  I hope it is all just a big misunderstanding.  


V/R

Rick English


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a follow-on article  LINK 

For those of you that didn't want to read it here are the Cliff Notes

*Karate instructor pleads guilty*


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 2, 2005)

I hope he learned to defend himself real well he is going to need it.

Is there a self defense technique for dropping the soap?


----------



## Jmh7331 (Jun 2, 2005)

I grew up in Utica but I've never heard of the guy or the school.  I'm going to have to call some of my old training partners and intructors from up there.  You hate to hear this type of thing.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree you hate to hear it.  But as Instructors we are held to a higher standard and you definately should be punished even more if possible.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone know who is instructor is? If so what is his reaction?


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jun 3, 2005)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who is instructor is? If so what is his reaction?



Guess nobody wants to go down that road :idunno:


----------



## Mekosho (Jun 4, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> I agree you hate to hear it. But as Instructors we are held to a higher standard and you definately should be punished even more if possible.


Agree's whole heartedly


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 4, 2005)

So what would be the difference between a Modern American Kenpo school, and American Kenpo


----------



## Kalicombat (Jun 4, 2005)

American Kenpo is usualy EPAK. Modern Kenpo is what Ernest McPeek calls his kenpo that  he sells a long distance learning program for. In all actuality, McPeek is a Tracy blackbelt. Ive never seen any of his material to see where the "modern" inference comes from, but by all accounts, it is nothing more then Tracy Kenpo curriculum.

Gary C.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jun 4, 2005)

Kalicombat said:
			
		

> American Kenpo is usualy EPAK. Modern Kenpo is what Ernest McPeek calls his kenpo that he sells a long distance learning program for. In all actuality, McPeek is a Tracy blackbelt. Ive never seen any of his material to see where the "modern" inference comes from, but by all accounts, it is nothing more then Tracy Kenpo curriculum.
> 
> Gary C.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 6, 2005)

This thread is discussing about a specific instructor who didn't conduct himself properly so was moved to Horror Stories.  A redirect was left in Kenpo for those interested in following this thread.

 -Michael Billings
 --MT Super Moderator--


----------



## searcher (Jun 6, 2005)

kenpo3631 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know who is instructor is? If so what is his reaction?


I tried to research this guy, but I keep running into walls.  Every time I think I have some info on him or who his instructor is it just dead-ends.    I will keep loking, but I don't know what I will be able to find.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jun 11, 2005)

I hope they cut his walnuts off. What a sick-o


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 11, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I tried to research this guy, but I keep running into walls.  Every time I think I have some info on him or who his instructor is it just dead-ends.    I will keep loking, but I don't know what I will be able to find.




To get back to a post that DOC had on "what would constitute removal from a family tree well I guess this would qualify.  He is not worth my effort to research.  This is the lowest form of person in my opinion.  

V/R

Rick


----------



## searcher (Jun 28, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> He is not worth my effort to research. This is the lowest form of person in my opinion.
> 
> Rick


I don't disagree with you on him being a piece of trash, but I would like to know what his instructors reaction was to this.

I will keep my opinions to myself over what I would like to see done to/with him since I do not like the dings on my rep.


----------

